# Norfolk Lines Discount Codes



## wattapain

Hi - was at the NEC show yesterday -
Norfolk Lines were offering great fares - Dover to Dunquerque. 
For a MH up to 2.4m high - low season £19 each way, High season £32 
Over 2.4m high - low £24, high £37
these are for vehicles up to 8m long.
Code is TEF04 - and can be used more than once, and they can be amended free!!
Only slight snag is ( always is one!!) they must be booked before the end of the show - Sat 18th.
Good deal though.
I've just booked ours for May for the Morocco trip.
And I'm want to go to the Dusseldorf show this year so gonna book that too methinks.
anyone been there?
Worth going??
Terri


----------



## framptoncottrell

The Dusseldorf show is awesome! For four years we flew out and stayed at discounted hotels - once in the Marriott at B&B prices! This year I drove in the motorhome for a quick out-and-back trip, staying on the official Stellplatz at the show.
In the past we've always taken two days to get round. I tried to get round everything this year in a day and found it impossible.
The snag with the Stellplatz is that you have to be off by 8am or you get charged for another day's parking.
The shuttle bus to the show is very efficient and changes into a free shuttle to and from the city centre in the evening.
The only downside to the show is the inevitable feeling that most British manufacturers really are from the Third World as far as caravans and motorhomes are concerned. It was, however, nice to see some British component suppliers there this year, and the Fifth Wheel Company - who were there for the first time - were causing a lot of interest with their two wonderful creations.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Glengyle

wattapain, is there any limit on the departure dates? i.e. do you know if it was possible to book for next week?


----------



## wattapain

Sorry , jus read the flyer properly, and it is for departures between 
06/01/10 - 17/12/10.
sorry, didn't see that before my original post! :roll: 
Terri


----------



## Glengyle

No problem, thanks for the quick reply. I was going to chance it and see if the offer was available by phone but I won't bother now


----------



## autostratus

wattapain said:


> Hi - was at the NEC show yesterday -
> Norfolk Lines were offering great fares - Dover to Dunquerque.
> For a MH up to 2.4m high - low season £19 each way, High season £32
> Over 2.4m high - low £24, high £37
> these are for vehicles up to 8m long.
> Code is TEF04 - and can be used more than once, and they can be amended free!!
> Only slight snag is ( always is one!!) they must be booked before the end of the show - Sat 18th.
> Good deal though.
> I've just booked ours for May for the Morocco trip.
> And I'm want to go to the Dusseldorf show this year so gonna book that too methinks.
> anyone been there?
> Worth going??
> Terri


I've just used the code to check a booking:
Out 5 April 2010 anytime @ £34
In 6 May 2010 anytime @ £21

The code works as I have checked it without the code


----------



## shingi

Dear Terri
Merci beaucoup mon ami! I have just booked a one way ticket for £38 for the middle of next August. We shall come back when we fancy it ...being footloose, fancy-free and retired. 

:BIG:


----------



## mygalnme

Phew had just booked for 16th November and was cursing...as you do, then read on and saw for next year   
Thanks for info tho


----------



## autostratus

wattapain said:


> Hi - was at the NEC show yesterday -
> Norfolk Lines were offering great fares - Dover to Dunquerque.
> For a MH up to 2.4m high - low season £19 each way, High season £32
> Over 2.4m high - low £24, high £37
> these are for vehicles up to 8m long.
> Code is TEF04 - and can be used more than once, and they can be amended free!!
> Only slight snag is ( always is one!!) they must be booked before the end of the show - Sat 18th.
> Good deal though.
> I've just booked ours for May for the Morocco trip.
> And I'm want to go to the Dusseldorf show this year so gonna book that too methinks.
> anyone been there?
> Worth going??
> Terri


Terri

Can you clear up a point in your sentence above please.
Only slight snag is ( always is one!!) they must be booked before the end of the show - Sat 18th. 

Has the booking got to be made by Sat (17th) or 18th (Sunday)?

Glad to have the opportunity to bump your post. The information in it is important,


----------



## wattapain

Oops Gillian - the info says it has to be booked before 'the show ends' - & that is Sun 18th .
Sorry!!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

MANY MANY THANKS for the Info.

VERY Much appreciated - we have just booked for the 6 weeks School Holidays next year - £62 compared to £150 this year.

CHEERS.


----------



## fatboy6

hi every one how long do it take to get there on the boat many thanks steve


----------



## Zebedee

fatboy6 said:


> hi every one how long do it take to get there on the boat many thanks steve


Just under two hours.

Used to be a bit quicker, but they have slowed down to reduce fuel consumption.

Usually pretty quick to unload, and rarely any hold-ups escaping from the port area.

Dave


----------



## jontan

*Norfolk Lines*

Hi,

Many thanks for the Info

Just booked for a early new year tip...total of £49 including all charges

Many thanks again
John


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Just tried to book from 19/12/09 to 03/01/10 (without codes) and all the NL boats are FULL    

Rang them up to see whats up and they tell us that because of the Christmas freight exodus, the boats are full of trucks. Cars no problem.

Thought you might like to know - motorhomes dont fit on the car deck!!!

B****r - now we will have to act like moles :? 

Carl & Flo


----------



## linal

Thanks for this info just booked out April back June for under £50.00

Cheers Alex.


----------



## Telbell

> Just tried to book from 19/12/09 to 03/01/10 (without codes) and all the NL boats are FULL Sad Sad Sad


But isn't the offer only for ferries from 6th Jan 2010 ?


----------



## Telbell

Nice one Terri!
One in the eye for P&O and SEaFrance who surely must go back to the drawing board with their prices now??


----------



## RichardnGill

I have just tried both Sea France and P&O

Saturday out bound 22:00 ish
Saturday in Bound 23:00 ish

In August, 14 days apart

8.5 Meter long 3.2 High
4 passengers

P&O were far cheaper and I could get a sailing for £81


----------



## Telbell

> P&O were far cheaper and I could get a sailing for £81


Did you try the Norfolk Lines Offer? Or are you too long??


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi Terri,
Great info thanks.I cannot find anything on their website about free amendments.Was it on the flyer?

We need to go over to France for 4 or 5 days in December to part ex our van.Hopefully the new one will be ready by then ! I know the offer code is for 2010 but I did a quick try with it for December this year and it came up with £200 each way plus the fuel surcharge. !!

We are off to France with Norfolkline this Sunday.Today they are the only line running as Seafrance is on strike and P&O is affected too.Sounds a bit chaotic with Operation Stack for the lorries.
Helen


----------



## wattapain

Hi - yes it was stated on the flyer.
Tell you what - when I ge tmyself sorted, I will try to scan it in & post on here!! 
TRY being the word!! :roll:

Well I did try but no luck so will pm it to you.
Terri


----------



## RichardnGill

Quote: ‹ Select ›
P&O were far cheaper and I could get a sailing for £81

Did you try the Norfolk Lines Offer? Or are you too long??


> Just compared Norfolk Lines Offer and it is a very good deal unless you are over 8 Meter's. It cam to £98 for us unless I lied about the length. I can get a better price from P&O but only on late/early sailings.
> 
> But it is still a very good offer and we might use it and forget about the last 0.7m of our van...lol
> 
> Richard...


----------



## Zebedee

RichardnGill said:


> But it is still a very good offer and we might use it and forget about the last 0.7m of our van...lol
> Richard...


OK if you don't get caught Richard.

If you do, they will charge you the highest tarrif in the book, and everything is computerised now so I bet the real length of your van appears on screen at the check-in with the touch of a button! :roll:

They got me when my bike rack was not declared by the travel company I had used, even though it is a high one and would not prevent the vehicle behind from nudging my back bumper with its bonnet.

This argument fell on very deaf ears, and they stung me for a big surcharge - which fortunately I recovered since it was the travel company's omission.

Dave


----------



## Biznoz

Hi Terri

Muchas Gratias!

I have just booked for a return trip going out Feb £21 each way!!

That's what I call a result thanks Terri & Norfolkline of course.

Phil


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi Terri,

Brilliant.I have now booked 3 return crossings for a grand total of £147.

I am surprised more members are not falling over themselves to take up this offer.Particularly as you can amend your booking free of charge.

Helen


----------



## wattapain

Hi - I am so pleased that quite a few of you have taken advantage of this great offer.
OK it's an 'exclusive show offer' , but i think it's in the spirit of MHF to share any offers that are going.
I've already booked one crossing, but I think I'll do another 0r maybe 2 (can always change it!!) .
Terri


----------



## alunj

code worked fine !
wanted to go out friday dec 18

Guess how much ?

400 quid return


----------



## wattapain

If you read the thread, you will see that this offer is for bookings from 6th Jan '10.
there's always one!! :roll:


----------



## ktesis

Thanks for this! just booked May/June trip for £79 including dog!


----------



## Telbell

> Thanks for this! just booked May/June trip for £79 including dog!


By my reckoning.....£30 for the dog?? 8O

Or were you going out Bank Holiday?


----------



## stewartwebr

Thank you so much for this. What a great offer. I have booked 3 crossings. March, June and August. The cost for each crossing was 59GBP. That was for a motorhome and trailer with a max length of 12m which I just make. If you are longer it's 20GBP per meter.

I will be taking the dog, but that's an additional cost of 90pounds for the three crossings. I did not pay for the dog at the moment and will add the dog on later as I have done this in the past. Lets me hold onto my money a little longer (true Scotsman)

Great considering the tunnel wanted 345GBP. I'm well chuffed, just need to tell the other half who hates boats.

Thanks again,

Stewart


----------



## ktesis

Yes £30 for the dog! That seems to be the going rate (excuse pun) across the ferry companies with perhaps sea france being the exception. i was charged the same rate this year by P&O.


----------



## autostratus

For anyone who thinks they've missed out on this offer.

I've just checked sailings Dover/Dunkerque return
OUT 4 June
IN 3 July

£21 each way plus £6 fuel surcharge (plus £4 if you pay by credit card

THE CODE TEF04 is still ACTIVE


----------



## yellowdog

Hi ,Ive just rang norfolk line to book a crossing for August 2010 to be told that the discount code finished yesterday.
Then I went on their website and used the code just to see what would happen,I got a return crossing for £34.00 each way ,the site took the money from my card and sent me an email confirmation,so Ill 
just have to wait and see if it has really worked or if they cancel my
ticket at a later date.If I dont hear from them Ill ring them in a few weeks to confirm my booking.


----------



## autostratus

yellowdog said:


> Hi ,Ive just rang norfolk line to book a crossing for August 2010 to be told that the discount code finished yesterday.
> Then I went on their website and used the code just to see what would happen,I got a return crossing for £34.00 each way ,the site took the money from my card and sent me an email confirmation,so Ill
> just have to wait and see if it has really worked or if they cancel my
> ticket at a later date.If I dont hear from them Ill ring them in a few weeks to confirm my booking.


I wouldn't be ringing to confirm.
If they've confirmed your booking by email and you can print off the attachment with the reservation number to present at the check-in booth that's all you need.


----------



## Zebedee

Yes, Gillian's advice is sound.

If you have a reservation number - you have a reservation. :wink: :lol: 

If you ring up and ask you will give them the opportunity to wriggle out if they want to. Don't think they would, but I wouldn't take the chance.

Dave


----------



## olive

Just had a go at booking a cheap return ... out in May ... back in July.

Started off at £16 each way ... fantastic ... for anytime sailing ... then it added £6 fuel ... then when I said the MH was under 7m it ADDED another £40 .... then I read that price was for a MH of under 2.4 metres.
B***er!


----------



## steco1958

I booked 4 crossings (2 Returns) yesterday, for £34.00 eachway, I then did add a few extras, such as VIP lounge.

Excellent value, hope to catch a few more bargains as we go further into the year.

steve


----------



## turbodes

just booked our ferry dover dunkirk 3rd june to 3rd july out 2pm back 12pm via caravan club £48 return outfit to 8mts long 3mts high, good saving compared to the other ferry companies


----------



## Telbell

> ust booked our ferry dover dunkirk 3rd june to 3rd july out 2pm back 12pm via caravan club £48 return outfit to 8mts long 3mts high, good saving compared to the other ferry companies


Probably the same offer that was available with Norfolkline on the CC stand at the NEC.


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
If you booked via the CC online there will be a £10 amendment fee if you need to change the booking despite what any adverts in the magazines will say about free amendments. We got caught by that a couple of years ago

Steve


----------



## autostratus

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> If you booked via the CC online there will be a £10 amendment fee if you need to change the booking despite what any adverts in the magazines will say about free amendments. We got caught by that a couple of years ago
> 
> Steve


Just checked and the code TEF04 is still active


----------



## Telbell

> If you booked via the CC online there will be a £10 amendment fee if you need to change the booking despite what any adverts in the magazines will say about free amendments. We got caught by that a couple of years ago


Not according to the nice lady at the CC Stand who helped us get the online booking......and who checked with her colleagues whilst we were there.


----------



## Vennwood

Sadly TEF04 is no longer active
Tried it today but it was ignored


----------



## steco1958

Vennwood said:


> Sadly TEF04 is no longer active
> Tried it today but it was ignored


The code was cancelled from the system a few days after the NEC show.

I got in there and booked 3 trips all for the reduced cost. lucky me


----------

